# The Blissey Glitch



## DarkAura (Apr 7, 2012)

Before I start on this, let me say one thing; Full credit goes to Eon713 from PB for discovering this glitch.

There's a glitch in DPPt that, through the use of Softboiled, allows your Pokemon to have more than full health.

First, have a Pokemon with not so full health, and a Pokemon with full health below it. Also have a Blissey/Chansey that knows Softboiled.

Use Softboiled on the Pokemon with not so full health. However, Quicly press Down + A.

If done correctly, the Pokemon with full health will gain more HP than it should get.


You can use this in battle, but just remember that the HP will revert to normal HP when it takes a hit. Sometimes, the Glitch will have an infinite loop when subtracting the HP from Chansey/Blissey's HP, forcing you to restart. Saving beforehand is advised. And don't, I cannot stress this enough, _*don't*_ use an item on the Pokemon affected by the glitch.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 7, 2012)

Kooleo, it works. Awesome Glitch!


----------



## Dar (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this on Bulbapedia?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2012)

Not that I know of. Like I said, this glitch was just discovered by *Eon713* of Pokeboard. And I mean just discovered like a few days ago.


----------



## Dar (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, okay. Then someone better add it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 7, 2013)

....wow o.o'

This makes me like the Chansey Line even more now XD Epic!!! its awesome enouth that Happiny is probably one of my favorite babies due to name alone ^_^ and now its evolutions are almost like hp missingno.s ^-^ OMG. Best. Thing. EVER!!!!!! *cheer's* Fweee~x3;


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I remember this one. Saw it a while ago.


----------

